# I don't even know what to say.



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Due to my financial state taking a rapid decent a couple of months ago, I found a new home for my elderly mare. It is near by, and the people are so nice. Thelma moved to her new home December 24th. The people absolutely adored her. They had a young boy that was smitten with her. I am certain she was with him as well. Everything was great other than my broken heart at parting with her.

I received a message asking for more of her health history last night. I responded and got a message back that they had just put Thelma down today due to a tumor in her lower intestine. I would never have guessed. She has been healthy for as long as I've had her.

I am waiting on more information as far as how this came about, but either way, my friend is gone. No more visits with her this summer like we'd planned. No taking Mana on a trail ride with her and her new owners and keeping in contact.

I've had this horrible sinking feeling since yesterday morning that was not helped by them asking for more health history almost a month later. I am just sick. 

I know she didn't have the best life a lot of years, but I hope the last couple she spent with me were the best. 

Good bye doesn't seem sufficient. She was the best teacher that I could ever hope for. She was my best friend, my hiking buddy, the one that taught me to be confident and to keep trying. 

She gave me just enough trouble to keep me working, but not too much where I wanted to give up. 

I don't have words. I have never lost someone that is this close to me before.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. What beautiful pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.  

She is a really beautiful mare.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Please accept my sincere condolensces in Thelma's passing - from what you describe, the people who had her probably did whatever they could, yet it was such a sudden shock. Your photos are simply beautiful, and are a true testament of how much we love and care for our horses. Let those precious memories give you comfort, and wrap yourself in them as you grieve. God bless.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful soul.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh no! Dear Thelma!

I am so so sorry for your loss. I know how much she meant to you. :hug:

Lacey sends old lady snuffles+"hugs".


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, what a beauty


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm really sorry. Unfortantely, speaking from experiance, these things totally come out of left field.  
She was a beautiful mare. 
((((HUGs)))))


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I am dealing with it a little better now. 

I learned that she started showing signs of what they thought was colic on sunday night. They gave her banamine and walked her until she was doing better. Monday morning she was her happy self again. Even pushing the other horses around as usual. 

By afternoon, she was down again. The vet did a rectal exam and noticed that her intestines were "smooth" (I guess it is supposed to be lumpy or otherwise textured?). They transported her to the big clinic an hour away. 

After xrays, they found that she had a tumor in her intestines that was the size of a softball. It was cutting off the small intestines, killing it. 

They made the decision to put her to sleep. They had a necropsy done to make certain that there was nothing else wrong or that would have caused this. 

A large part of her small intestine was black and dead. Apparently, this kind of tumor can happen to any horse of any health, but is seen most commonly in older horses. So, no one's fault and not really any way to tell until it is too late and the damage is done. 

I know that Thelma's new owners loved her very much, and it puts both of our minds at ease to hear that it wasn't anyone's fault and there wasn't anything to be done at this point. 

I'm going to miss her, but I'll think of her every time I use something that I learned from her.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear of her passing. She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry that happened. It is good to know the cause though & know it wasn't anyone's fault, but a problem that no one could have forseen. The love shines through in your pictures & she looks happy. RIP Thelma.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts. Rest in peace Thelma.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*in loveing memory of thelmer*

hiya im sorry for you loss of a great frend she looks beautiful with you and the time spent should never be forgotton and you will all ways keep her memory close to your hart forever and please keep her memory alive she will be with you all ways.
thank you for shareing your pictures of thelmer.
some times things are beyond our controle but we dont know whats happening to our loved ones on the inside its the worst fear of us all, dont question your horse management as you did an awesome job looking after thelmer in the good times and the bad times that she was around.
our thoughts are with you and thelmer at this sad time,michael tricky and quincey.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My condolences. Our gelding passed just last month of the exact same thing, but he had tumors in his stomach as well. His GI tract was literally decomposing. There were no signs of illness before, just a string of mild case colics just like with Thelma. He had been in perfect health but there was nothing that could save him.

Rest easy knowing that her new owners did what was right by Thelma, even though it hurts. She will no longer suffer.

It makes me wonder though...if theres something in the feeds or maybe fertilizers that might be causing...I've heard of multiple stories just like this in the past few months.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I just saw this and am very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing such beautiful pictures. I have tears in my eyes. RIP Thelma.


----------

